# Phoenix Tolleson WH



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone....this thread is for Tolleson, Phoenix warehouses. I thought it would be good to start a thread for us. When replying...Please put ur location, esp. (phx8). 

I been at phx8 for over a month and sometimes I get good routes with 10-30 packages. And one time I go almost 50 packages. I ran over time that day by 30 mins. I had alot of business packages and I hate businesses bc they close at certain times and seems packages go out when they close. I think business packages should be in the early block. 8am or 830am block. Last week I had a 7pm-9pm block and I had 3 packages! And to top it off, it was by my house. 

Anyone hear that they may be closing the Tolleson location? I heard few of the workers talking about it, said they transferring them to Sky bc Tolleson closing. Need a bigger warehouse.


----------



## oldernotwiser (Jun 4, 2016)

I received an email today stating that PHX8 is closing 5/22. You have an option to go online and choose 500 S 48th St., Phoenix or Chandler as your new pickup location. A delivery block in Surprise will take about 60-70 minutes travel time before the first drop. Can't wait.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

oldernotwiser said:


> I received an email today stating that PHX8 is closing 5/22. You have an option to go online and choose 500 S 48th St., Phoenix or Chandler as your new pickup location. A delivery block in Surprise will take about 60-70 minutes travel time before the first drop. Can't wait.


I just saw that email. I can't believe they closing that warehouse. I asked the blue shirt today and she said that the Amazon band will deliver to west side and most likely we will deliver to east side. Idk I'm very disappointed in this closing. I wonder how many drivers we are going to lose.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

exactly. the white vans are going to be doing all the west side stuff. DPX1 will be doing central and east phx and scottsdale, while chandler location will be doing all those surrounding areas. i'm done after 5/22 as i'm not going to either one of those locations since i live on the west side. been at it for a year now. oh well.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

I really am disappointed that they just letting the west valley location go. I been hearing alot of drivers saying they leaving. Imma try the location out and see since I'm more in the middle of both locations. I just started doing this gig couple weeks ago. So we will see.....


----------

